# cove heater



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

Have a customer who wants heat in a basement family room. Walls and ceiling are sheetrocked. The room is 14' x 23'. Have'nt really worked with cove heaters at all, would they do a good job? I would need to cut fewer holes to fish wires with cove heaters is why I ask.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I've installed exactly 1 cove heater. The wiring is exactly the same as a baseboard heater except the cove heater goes high on the wall. Personally, I'd go baseboard. I wouldn't want the look of a cove heater on my wall. Not to mention, the fact that you are placing a radiant heater about 6' from the floor.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you don't mind the look cove heaters are the ****. Now they even make a remote stat. Made in the USA. Nebraska even.
i am guessing at this but I will be close.
www.radiantsystemsinc.com


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i've installed a couple. i think they recommend 10watts/sq.ft. 

They work well and you can order their line voltage thermostats. 

Keep in mind, the heater is held off the wall an inch or so with the mounting brackets, so you'll have to sleeve your cable or sum'n.


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> I've installed exactly 1 cove heater. The wiring is exactly the same as a baseboard heater except the cove heater goes high on the wall. Personally, I'd go baseboard. I wouldn't want the look of a cove heater on my wall. Not to mention, the fact that you are placing a radiant heater about 6' from the floor.


I know the wiring is the same and I would personally prefer baseboard if it was my home too. I'm just wondering if they would do the job. I would have to cut fewer holes if I stay up high and the customer likes that (of course).


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

forsaledun said:


> I know the wiring is the same and I would personally prefer baseboard if it was my home too. I'm just wondering if they would do the job. I would have to cut fewer holes if I stay up high and the customer likes that (of course).


Sounds like it works for the both of you. They will do the job if sized for the room.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

cove does a better job that baseboard. It is radiant heat so there is less loss.
Oh and I fixed the link.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've installed several, I rather like them.

Make sure you get the brackets installed correctly. If it's a long one (I installed a 8 or 10 footer or something like that once) you'll definitely need a helper to lift it up because it can be slightly floppy.

You can get them dirty very easily too so wash your hands before handling it; better yet, wear some clean latex gloves until you're done mounting it. The wiring compartment is a bit on the cramped side, and is kind of free-air off the wall, so sleeve your romex in some flex or something.

As far as heat, they seem to warm up a room decently enough. Maybe because there's no furniture and stuff on the ceiling to disrupt air flow.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Also, I did come across a defective one. It had been installed a year or two prior, but had stopped working. Found that the heating element had broken somewhere inside of it. Replaced the whole unit for the guy, still works great as far as I know.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Installed a 4000w one for a customer that wanted to keep the basement warmer and their floors in the first floor warmer and they are very happy with it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I installed few of them and they are not too bad as other mention about the mounting brackets there will be a gap ( about a inch ) and you will have to sleeve short peice of conduit or something.

Of course with longer units you will need a helper to assit you on mounting them up.

The junction box will be on small side on cubic inches sizewise so expect that. 

Keep your hands clean or use gloves on the unit due it will show fingerprint pretty easy.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> I installed few of them and they are not too bad as other mention about the mounting brackets there will be a gap ( about a inch ) and you will have to sleeve short peice of conduit or something.
> 
> Of course with longer units you will need a helper to assit you on mounting them up.
> 
> ...


You pretty much summed up exactly everything that I said :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

erics37 said:


> You pretty much summed up exactly everything that I said :laughing:


 
Almost., but the last part I did not mention that one yet about heat performace.


For me it was not too bad the one I used was inferda verison so more like direct heating so I do not know which verison you did used.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Almost., but the last part I did not mention that one yet about heat performace.
> 
> 
> For me it was not too bad the one I used was inferda verison so more like direct heating so I do not know which verison you did used.
> ...


I've used the Berko RCC model cove heaters. They hold up well. I've also installed a few of their radiant heat ceiling tiles before too. They lay in a normal ceiling grid.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I've used the Berko RCC model cove heaters. They hold up well. I've also installed a few of their radiant heat ceiling tiles before too. They lay in a normal ceiling grid.


 
They are good brands and I get my money worth for good performace and ease of installing the units. ( both ceiling and wall units ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I've done a few, the price difference to baseboards will shock you.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Make sure your hands are clean when installing!


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone, I'll price out both cove and baseboard and let them decide.


----------

